# Nervous about fulfilling fantasy



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

I asked my husband what he'd like and he said me oiled and wrapped up in a big bow with sexy underwear on. 

This is a simple request. I went online and found a big bow to wrap myself up in and it's due to arrive in a week. I'm thinking of suprising him on our anniversary next month, but I'm nervous. 

I've never been sexually adventurous. I enjoy making love to my husband, but I get anxious about things like this. I overanalyze it and get afraid something is going to go wrong or that he won't like it. 

I don't know how to get over this fear. You only live once and I want my husband to be happy. HELP!


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe you shouldn't specify a day that you want to do it and just jump on it when you are feeling particularly strong and able...


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

dobo said:


> Maybe you shouldn't specify a day that you want to do it and just jump on it when you are feeling particularly strong and able...


Yes, that is a good idea. Less pressure that way and more spontaneous.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

He will LOVE the gesture, and love it even more if you can just let go and enjoy it! WE see ourselves in a far different light than our men do.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

You are SO COOL to do this for him. Really. He will love the effort and the experience. 

You can either do a really intense cardio workout - run - that night OR you can have 2 drinks. Either will relax you. Actually if you do BOTH - wow - endorphins plus alcohol. 





themrs said:


> Yes, that is a good idea. Less pressure that way and more spontaneous.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

themrs said:


> I asked my husband what he'd like and he said me oiled and wrapped up in a big bow with sexy underwear on.


Translation: Your husband would like to see you oiled and wrapped up in a big bow with sexy underwear on.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Atholk said:


> Translation: Your husband would like to see you oiled and wrapped up in a big bow with sexy underwear on.


Oh, I am definitely taking it literally. I ordered the Naughty Knot Ribbon Body Bow like an hour after he told me. 

I'm not nervous about the logistics as much as how to relax enough to pull it off. I don't want my anxiety about doing it to ruin the experience for him.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

themrs said:


> I don't want my anxiety about doing it to ruin the experience for him.


I've heard of this over the counter anti-anxiety drug called Tequila...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

*can we up the ante a bit here*

Would he like a little role play here?

It goes like this. 

You say that you are a countess from the neighboring kingdom and that your king sent you to your husband as a gift. And since you are his gift he may do whatever he wishes with you. 





themrs said:


> Oh, I am definitely taking it literally. I ordered the Naughty Knot Ribbon Body Bow like an hour after he told me.
> 
> I'm not nervous about the logistics as much as how to relax enough to pull it off. I don't want my anxiety about doing it to ruin the experience for him.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Buy your husband some Sex Panther Cologne. 60% of the time it works everytime.

Once the smell hits your nostrils you'll be overcome with desire and will do anything for you man. _Anything._ There will be no anxiety, just the deep yearning to be taken like a lioness with her own discovery channel special.

RAWR!


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

themrs said:


> I'm thinking of suprising him on our anniversary next month, but I'm nervous. [...] I overanalyze it and get afraid something is going to go wrong or that he won't like it.


Don't save it for a special occasion; that just makes the pressure higher. If something goes wrong, you'll feel like you ruined your anniversary. Instead, tell him you have some things you want his opinion on, and give him a little fashion show. Have a few different things you might wear, have him sit and wait while you model them. Come out in each one and look directly into his face to get his unfiltered reaction. Wear a bathrobe, stand in front of him, and then let the robe fall to the floor.

Assume in advance that some of the possibilities will be more to his liking than others. Put the one you think is most special in the middle somewhere, and the one you think is least special first. That way, if he doesn't like it, you've got more to come.

Depending on your success, you might not get to the rest of the list. If the bathrobe flumps to the floor and the fashion show gets postponed, then you win!

If he really likes the bow, then you can use it for your anniversary without anxiety. If it doesn't work out as well as he thought it would, then you can use one of the other things for your anniversary.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Well last night I decided to just try it out. I don't have my big bow yet, but I put on some sexy lingerie and just walked around in it after he got home from work. I didn't draw any attention to myself or act any differently than I generally would, but the reaction from him was immediate. He did like it.

So, now I feel a bit less concerned over how I should act later.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

themrs said:


> Well last night I decided to just try it out. I don't have my big bow yet, but I put on some sexy lingerie and just walked around in it after he got home from work. I didn't draw any attention to myself or act any differently than I generally would, but the reaction from him was immediate. He did like it.
> 
> So, now I feel a bit less concerned over how I should act later.



This gets you an official ---> :woohoo:


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

themrs said:


> Well last night I decided to just try it out. I don't have my big bow yet, but I put on some sexy lingerie and just walked around in it after he got home from work. I didn't draw any attention to myself or act any differently than I generally would, but the reaction from him was immediate. He did like it.
> 
> So, now I feel a bit less concerned over how I should act later.


Trust me, you have no idea how happy you made your husband that night, the thoughts of you just walking around in lingerie like it was nothing, will be in his mind for a long time.

I've voiced to my wife a few times that she would blow my mind if I ever came home from work and she had got someone to watch the kids and she was just doing that, doing her "normal" stuff when I get home like cooking dinner, in lingerie...she hasn't done it yet...


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

themrs said:


> I asked my husband what he'd like and he said me oiled and wrapped up in a big bow with sexy underwear on.
> 
> This is a simple request. I went online and found a big bow to wrap myself up in and it's due to arrive in a week. I'm thinking of suprising him on our anniversary next month, but I'm nervous.
> 
> ...


You are definitely a cool wife....:iagree:


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Good for you for pushing your limits a bit and doing something daring. I think the fact that you are willing to try is much more important than how it turns out. Having a sense of playfulness and adventure is so important. Try lots of things and if something doesn't work out, that's okay, with a sense of humor, you can laugh about it and go on to something that might work better. That's so much more exciting than not even trying!


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all the encouragement. It really helps a lot to ease my fears. With so much positive reinforcement, I can't remember what I was concerned about in the first place! LOL!

Now, my husband ordered some electronic equipment and I'm afraid he's going to open the package with my surprise in it when it comes thinking it's his! So I had to tell him NOT to open any packages until I came home and if it was his, I'd give it to him. That made him suspicious and he gave me a half smile and asked what I was planning. I replied, "Don't you worry about it" and smiled back. He just said okay and walked away. 

This is fun.


----------

